Ask HN: Why does management refer to designers, developers, etc as “resources”? - a_lifters_life
======
niftich
This terminology comes from project management. An employee's work hours are
finite. In an effort to estimate delivery dates and prioritize work, project
management allocates 'resources' to work items the same way that hardware or
funds are allocated; over-allocation should be a warning sign to competent
management.

It's simply jargon in that particular field, that sometimes leaks into other
workplace conversations.

